# Another FCC! Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Huntington's Majesty'



## Brandon Tam (Apr 19, 2016)

The Huntington just got another FCC! Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Huntington's Majesty' FCC/AOS of 90 points last week at the San Marino, California judging center.

This is The Huntington's 5th FCC in the past 2 years. Very exciting!










Photo Credit: Arthur Pinkers


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 19, 2016)

insane..really incredible!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations, very good colour. Would have been amazing with 5 flowers


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2016)

Great flowers.Congrats on another FCC.
What are the dimensions?
FCC with 3 flowers; what will they do when one has 4 or 5 flowers?


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations! I love the smile!


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 19, 2016)

Congrats indeed on a beautiful plant! This is dark for a JB...

David


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2016)

Awesome! I wondered when you were going to post that here.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 19, 2016)

An fcc with only 3 flowers? Granted, those 3 flowers are fantastic, but the other fcc's have 5-6.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> An fcc with only 3 flowers? Granted, those 3 flowers are fantastic, but the other fcc's have 5-6.



Hence, the problem of value of awards as discussed in the other thread.

Nice flowers for sure, though!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2016)

Stunning flower. Congrats!


----------



## troy (Apr 19, 2016)

I like it!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 19, 2016)

That is a stunner. Congrats's!


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations...again! I love the petal stance on the
flowers and the intense color. I like that big smile too...
makes me want to grin.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 19, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Hence, the problem of value of awards as discussed in the other thread.
> 
> Nice flowers for sure, though!



Oh it absolutely is FCC quality, I'm just surprised that they didn't say "bloom it one more time". The plant is beautifully grown.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 20, 2016)

definitely FCC


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 21, 2016)

Insanely gorgeous!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## e-spice (Apr 23, 2016)

Great job. Congratulations! It's amazing.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 24, 2016)

I too am surprised at the award with only three flowers....but I also think it is well worth it on flower quality alone. It's stunning! Congratulations!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## trdyl (Apr 28, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Johanna burkardt is adductum x sandy? Where yang ji hawk is anitum x sandy?


----------



## paphioland (Apr 28, 2016)

No this is Roth X anitum


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Roth x anitum is johanna burkhardt and yang ji hawk is roth adductum????


----------



## paphioland (Apr 28, 2016)

No it is reversed but some consider anitum adductum interchangeable with anitum a variety of adductum. For multiple reasons this has been advantageous. This was clearly made with anitum or adductum variety anitum.


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

This is a yang ji hawk and a johanna burkhardt????? Which one is which??


----------



## paphioland (Apr 28, 2016)

troy said:


> This is a yang ji hawk and a johanna burkhardt????? Which one is which??



Depends on your perspective. But it is for sure anitum X roth


----------



## Ryan Young (Apr 28, 2016)

Roth x anitum = Wössner Black Wings

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Wossner black wings / johanna burkhardt / yang ji hawk are all the same


----------



## cattmad (Apr 28, 2016)

No yang ji hawk is sanderianum x anitum completly different cross


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Aargghh I got yang ji hawk mixed up with wossner black wings


----------



## Dan149 (Jun 29, 2016)

Congratulations, really nice !

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------

